# question: analog lens Sigma on digital camera?



## niltoncanto (May 21, 2011)

Dear Members,

I have a analog camera Canon EOS Rebel and a  lens Sigma  compact  hyperzoom 28-300 made in Japan (bought in 2007). I  am thinking to buy a  digital Canon SLR EOS Rebel T3 18 - 55mm. I'd like  know if I will can  use my Sigma lens on digital camera? 
Thank you.
Nilton Canto


----------



## Railphotog (May 23, 2011)

Yes, all lenses for the Canon EOS system will fit all EOS cameras.   Your current Rebel is  a FILM camera, there is no such thing as an analog camera!


----------



## Overread (May 23, 2011)

The lens will fit the mount because they are both EF mounts - however sigma reverse designs its mount and camera communication interface. The result is that even small changes in the interface coding that don't affect canon EF lenses, can result in Sigma lenses losing camera/lens communication. This means you can end up losing aperture control - AF control and can even confuse the camera to the point that it locks up (and needs to be restarted with a battery removal).

Some sigma lenses are affected and some are not - whilst also some can be re-chipped and others cannot - it all comes down to the specific lens in question. It might be worth contacting Sigma for a defiant answer as to this compatibility for your lens.


----------

